# Plaque Off



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard of or tried this product, "Plaque Off" for dental care? Here's the link Plaque Off


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

No I haven't even seen it before, but it does sound interesting hope someone knows a little more about it.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Yep... I use it for my three. Seems to work well but I also brush their teeth twice a day. Did you know you can also get it it capsule form for hoooomans?

BTW it contains kelp so check with your vet in case your pup is on any medication or has a condition that it can affect. Should be something about that on the website.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 11 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816566


> Yep... I use it for my three. Seems to work well but I also brush their teeth twice a day. Did you know you can also get it it capsule form for hoooomans?
> 
> BTW it contains kelp so check with your vet in case your pup is on any medication or has a condition that it can affect. Should be something about that on the website.[/B]


Excuse the interruption. What an adorable picture of your three pups!

I've never heard of Plaque off, but if it helps keep your pup from having to have teeth cleaned so often, sounds like a good thing. What do I know? LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't find the ingredients page very helpful. The FAQ page does mention it contains sea kelp but minescule amounts.
I'd like to know more about what it is.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought that Plaque Off and you sprinkle it on the food. It's seaweed based my kids hated it. I carry and use the other Plaque Off that you add in the water it's made by Triple Pet.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 11 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816566


> Yep... I use it for my three. Seems to work well but I also brush their teeth twice a day. Did you know you can also get it it capsule form for hoooomans?
> 
> BTW it contains kelp so check with your vet in case your pup is on any medication or has a condition that it can affect. Should be something about that on the website.[/B]


Yes, the web site does make mention of checking with a vet to make sure there are no medical condtions that would be contraindicated. I'm working on Mikey letting me brush his teeth.

Have you tried the Easy Brush? It's sheer genius. A bone with real tooth brush bristles built right in on each end. Put doggie tooth paste on it and give it to your pup for a couple minutes and he chews on it, thus brushing his own teeth. Pretty cool and effortless. Easy Brush plus Plaque Off could be the perfect combination. 

My last Maltese, Cuddles passed away almost a year ago. Sadly, lack of dental care damaged his heart which I felt TERRIBLY guilty about. The only good thing that came out of that was that I made it my mission to warn other dog owners about the importance of dental cleanings. Ya might say that Cuddles was my poster child for the importance of having those all important dental cleanings done regularly. That's why I want to be extra careful with Mikey's dental care. 

However, that wasn't what my Cuddles died from. It was Inflamatory Bowel Disease that he got right after being vaccinated. He had it for ten years, but managed to beat it with the best of Veterinarian care. He took Tylan Powder for all those years and lived really a pretty good life until the IBD finally got the best of him. He was my little bubble dog too, because his immune system had been compromised and had to live within our four walls. Thers's a cute little video I put together and posted in the memorial section if you can find it. Sorry for getting off topic :smcry: 

:back2topic: How long have you been using Plaque Off on your three and how much does it take and is it expensive to keep up?

Thank you everyone for responding to my post :heart:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 12 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816620


> Excuse the interruption. What an adorable picture of your three pups![/B]


Aaawww thanks. That was supposed to be a synchronized head-tilt lol but the Westie was having none of it - independent little terrier that she is :biggrin:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 02:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816664


> I don't find the ingredients page very helpful. The FAQ page does mention it contains sea kelp but minescule amounts.
> I'd like to know more about what it is.[/B]


That's because it contains ONLY granulated kelp which itself contains miniscule amounts of iodine. 
Here's the science bit: The particular kelp used is Ascophyllum Nodosom. Google has many references - here's one:
Kelp Ascophyllum Nodosom (is a rich and dependable source of 60 minerals and elements including iodine. It also contains 21 amino acids and 12 vitamins (including A, C, B12, thiamin and Vitamin E). Trace minerals contained in Kelp produce enzymes that promote healthy body functions. Kelp has been used for centuries in traditional cultures both as a food and a soil conditioner.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 03:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816697


> Yes, the web site does make mention of checking with a vet to make sure there are no medical condtions that would be contraindicated. I'm working on Mikey letting me brush his teeth.
> 
> Have you tried the Easy Brush? It's sheer genius. A bone with real tooth brush bristles built right in on each end. Put doggie tooth paste on it and give it to your pup for a couple minutes and he chews on it, thus brushing his own teeth. Pretty cool and effortless. Easy Brush plus Plaque Off could be the perfect combination.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Cuddles and periodontal disease is something that concerns me too, particularly as I have two of the breeds prone to it. I haven't tried the Easy Brush - sounds good - wonder if they sell it in the UK. At the moment I use a very small tooth brush with two heads at right angles - great for getting at the front and back of the teeth at once. :biggrin: 

I have been using Plaque Off for about 3 years (since I got my Malt). In those days it had to be refrigerated but now a cool, dry place is sufficient. The pack suggests 1/2 to 1 scoop for dogs up to 10kg and the scoop is really tiny. The first pack, which I gave to the Malt only, lasted very nearly a year. When I rehomed the Shih Tzu (another breed prone to periodontal disease) a year ago I bought a bigger pack and fed it to all of them. I mix it well into their food and I have to say they give no indication of not liking it. 

The wonderful bonus which I was not expecting was with my 10 1/2 year old Westie. She had tartar build up on her back teeth and I was beginning to realize it had got the better of me and planning on taking her to the vet for a dental. However after 2 months of using Plague Off I was able to lift the tartar from my Westies back teeth with my finger nail. Reeeeeeesult . :chili:


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 12 2009, 02:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816779


> QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 03:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816697





> Yes, the web site does make mention of checking with a vet to make sure there are no medical condtions that would be contraindicated. I'm working on Mikey letting me brush his teeth.
> 
> Have you tried the Easy Brush? It's sheer genius. A bone with real tooth brush bristles built right in on each end. Put doggie tooth paste on it and give it to your pup for a couple minutes and he chews on it, thus brushing his own teeth. Pretty cool and effortless. Easy Brush plus Plaque Off could be the perfect combination.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Cuddles and periodontal disease is something that concerns me too, particularly as I have two of the breeds prone to it. I haven't tried the Easy Brush - sounds good - wonder if they sell it in the UK. At the moment I use a very small tooth brush with two heads at right angles - great for getting at the front and back of the teeth at once. :biggrin: 

I have been using Plaque Off for about 3 years (since I got my Malt). In those days it had to be refrigerated but now a cool, dry place is sufficient. The pack suggests 1/2 to 1 scoop for dogs up to 10kg and the scoop is really tiny. The first pack, which I gave to the Malt only, lasted very nearly a year. When I rehomed the Shih Tzu (another breed prone to periodontal disease) a year ago I bought a bigger pack and fed it to all of them. I mix it well into their food and I have to say they give no indication of not liking it. 

The wonderful bonus which I was not expecting was with my 10 1/2 year old Westie. She had tartar build up on her back teeth and I was beginning to realize it had got the better of me and planning on taking her to the vet for a dental. However after 2 months of using Plague Off I was able to lift the tartar from my Westies back teeth with my finger nail. Reeeeeeesult . :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]
You can order the Easy Brush from Amazon. Just do a search and shop the best price. I ordered the size for a small dog and my first impression was it was too big for him, but it wasn't. Kind of big I think for a reason. To me it forces a pup to turn it at just the right angle to brush properly. So, give it a try and get a couple of different flavors of doggie tooth paste to guard against burn out..

Back to the subject of Plaque Off, how does 10 kg compute to lbs. Mikey weighs 6 lbs. I suppose he would take the smaller dose and could last at least a year. Sounds like you've had good sucsess with Plaque Off. I've heard that the tarter will eventually just chip off their teeth. Do you still take your little ones in for dental cleanings? and if so is your vet amazed at how clean their teeth are? Maybe your pups don't even need a cleaning? What about doggie breath has Plaque Off helped that as well?

I'm training Mikey to a tooth brush and have a double headed tooth brush too. I happened to find it in a battery operated sonic type tooth brush. Got it at Pets Mart, but probably could have found it on Amazon for a better price. I always check on Amazon first when shopping for any products, mainly to check out the testimonies. I'm training him using the clicker method and I'm almost there.

BTW, your little ones look adorable. Shitzus are my second favorite breed.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 12 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816772


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Aug 12 2009, 02:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816664





> I don't find the ingredients page very helpful. The FAQ page does mention it contains sea kelp but minescule amounts.
> I'd like to know more about what it is.[/B]


That's because it contains ONLY granulated kelp which itself contains miniscule amounts of iodine. 
Here's the science bit: The particular kelp used is Ascophyllum Nodosom. Google has many references - here's one:
Kelp Ascophyllum Nodosom (is a rich and dependable source of 60 minerals and elements including iodine. It also contains 21 amino acids and 12 vitamins (including A, C, B12, thiamin and Vitamin E). Trace minerals contained in Kelp produce enzymes that promote healthy body functions. Kelp has been used for centuries in traditional cultures both as a food and a soil conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is why I love Spoiled Maltese so much. Sooo informative :ThankYou: for your research.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 11 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816667


> I bought that Plaque Off and you sprinkle it on the food. It's seaweed based my kids hated it. I carry and use the other Plaque Off that you add in the water it's made by Triple Pet.[/B]


I don't think that'll be a problem for Mikey. Anybody remember the old commercial years ago for Life Cereal? "Give it to Mikey, Mikey'll eat it!"


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816886


> You can order the Easy Brush from Amazon. Just do a search and shop the best price. I ordered the size for a small dog and my first impression was it was too big for him, but it wasn't. Kind of big I think for a reason. To me it forces a pup to turn it at just the right angle to brush properly. So, give it a try and get a couple of different flavors of doggie tooth paste to guard against burn out..
> 
> Back to the subject of Plaque Off, how does 10 kg compute to lbs. Mikey weighs 6 lbs. I suppose he would take the smaller dose and could last at least a year. Sounds like you've had good sucsess with Plaque Off. I've heard that the tarter will eventually just chip off their teeth. Do you still take your little ones in for dental cleanings? and if so is your vet amazed at how clean their teeth are? Maybe your pups don't even need a cleaning? What about doggie breath has Plaque Off helped that as well?
> 
> ...


Aaww thank you for liking my pups and thank you for the info about the Easy Brush - I'll look at Amazon this evening.

My Vet 'hates' Plaque Off and says, "IF every client knew about it and used it and their dogs never needed dentals like yours... how would I afford my next top-of-the-range BMW?" LOL but my Vet does recommend it now to clients with dogs susceptible to periodontal disease because of my lot's teeth and their distinct lack of doggie breath. I found a little more info on the ingredients, for what it may be worth:
QUOTE


> Natural plant marine algae D1070, minerals and trace minerals 22%, fibre 6%, proteins with all amino acids 6%, Omega-3 fatty acids 2%. Free of artificial coloring, preservatives, gluten, salt and sugar.
> http://www.healthypets.com/plaqueoff180.html[/B]


What I like about it is the additional health benefits of kelp over and above dental-type chews, which my pups love as a treat.

According to my converter, 1kg = 2lb 3ounces, so Mikey would need a little above a third of the lower recommended dose i.e in scientific terms... a tad, a morsel or a pinch.  The pack recommends keeping for a year at the most, though.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 12 2009, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816922


> QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816886





> You can order the Easy Brush from Amazon. Just do a search and shop the best price. I ordered the size for a small dog and my first impression was it was too big for him, but it wasn't. Kind of big I think for a reason. To me it forces a pup to turn it at just the right angle to brush properly. So, give it a try and get a couple of different flavors of doggie tooth paste to guard against burn out..
> 
> Back to the subject of Plaque Off, how does 10 kg compute to lbs. Mikey weighs 6 lbs. I suppose he would take the smaller dose and could last at least a year. Sounds like you've had good sucsess with Plaque Off. I've heard that the tarter will eventually just chip off their teeth. Do you still take your little ones in for dental cleanings? and if so is your vet amazed at how clean their teeth are? Maybe your pups don't even need a cleaning? What about doggie breath has Plaque Off helped that as well?
> 
> ...


Aaww thank you for liking my pups and thank you for the info about the Easy Brush - I'll look at Amazon this evening.

My Vet 'hates' Plaque Off and says, "IF every client knew about it and used it and their dogs never needed dentals like yours... how would I afford my next top-of-the-range BMW?" LOL but my Vet does recommend it now to clients with dogs susceptible to periodontal disease because of my lot's teeth and their distinct lack of doggie breath. I found a little more info on the ingredients, for what it may be worth:
QUOTE


> Natural plant marine algae D1070, minerals and trace minerals 22%, fibre 6%, proteins with all amino acids 6%, Omega-3 fatty acids 2%. Free of artificial coloring, preservatives, gluten, salt and sugar.
> http://www.healthypets.com/plaqueoff180.html[/B]


What I like about it is the additional health benefits of kelp over and above dental-type chews, which my pups love as a treat.

According to my converter, 1kg = 2lb 3ounces, so Mikey would need a little above a third of the lower recommended dose i.e in scientific terms... a tad, a morsel or a pinch.  The pack recommends keeping for a year at the most, though.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sounds pretty safe. I just may give it a shot. Thank you so much for all this info. :chili:


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906


> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Please tell me more about the Bully Sticks. Are they raw hides? How long do they chew them? Where do you get them? How safe are they? Are there any precautions? etc.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816981


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Please tell me more about the Bully Sticks. Are they raw hides? How long do they chew them? Where do you get them? How safe are they? Are there any precautions? etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Raw hide is not recommeded. Bully's are entirely different. do a google search or use the search engine here on SM and you'll find out everything you need to know! I use Merrick brand. some brands really stink (literally). Entirely safe--just have to keep an eye on them like you do with everything else. My two are very strong chewers and never a problem. Best of luck!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816981


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Please tell me more about the Bully Sticks. Are they raw hides? How long do they chew them? Where do you get them? How safe are they? Are there any precautions? etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't bear myself to give Bully Sticks because... they are made out of bull penis!! :smheat:


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817181


> QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 12 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816981





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Please tell me more about the Bully Sticks. Are they raw hides? How long do they chew them? Where do you get them? How safe are they? Are there any precautions? etc.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't bear myself to give Bully Sticks because... they are made out of bull penis!! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh My! Does it look like one? :faint: Can you imagine having a dinner party and have your pup walk in the room with a bull penis stickin' out his mouth?  What's even funnier is tonight when I tell my husband I'm getting Mikey one. :smrofl: 
Seriously, if it's good for their teeth, why not? :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

it looks like a shriveled up penis!! and the scent definitely doesn't help matters either  

i mean i'm the least knowledgeable about dog nutrition and even nutrition in general.. but something tells me that large consumption of any penis can be really good for you .. i mean your dog btw!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817245


> it looks like a shriveled up penis!! and the scent definitely doesn't help matters either [/B]


No they don't. That's gross, lol. It looks more like a bone. 

Merrick brand is a good, safe brand and they are actually "beef tendon" and not "pizzle" (lol) as far as I know. And they don't smell. 

The smelly ones--I find the smell apalling and don't buy them. Stay away from Red Barn brand--they are popular in the dept. stores like Petco and Petsmart and they smell like heck. If you go to the boutiques or privates stores you will find the best quality.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 13 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817252


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817245





> it looks like a shriveled up penis!! and the scent definitely doesn't help matters either [/B]


No they don't. That's gross, lol. It looks more like a bone. 

Merrick brand is a good, safe brand and they are actually "beef tendon" and not "pizzle" (lol) as far as I know. And they don't smell. 

The smelly ones--I find the smell apalling and don't buy them. Stay away from Red Barn brand--they are popular in the dept. stores like Petco and Petsmart and they smell like heck. If you go to the boutiques or privates stores you will find the best quality.
[/B][/QUOTE]

btw i meant that they can NOT be good for you lol.

and I think you are referring to flossies. flossies are made out of beef tendons. 

"Bully sticks, also known as beef pizzles, pizzle sticks, beef sticks, steer stix, are made from 100% bull penises. Bull penis is a single ingredient of bully sticks. Some suppliers and merchants say that they sell bully sticks made of "beef tendons" or "dried muscles" as that part of the anatomy is a tendon and muscle indeeed, and this may sound less repulsive for some people with psychological barrier thinking of feeding bull privates to their furbabies. 

In the beginning of manufacturing process the bull's penis that is usually 23-25 inches long, is removed and cleaned. It is hung vertically for the fluids contained to fully drain. Without these fluids bully sticks are odor free. At the next stage of processing bull penises are stretched, twisted or braided, dried and then may be smoked for flavor. The result is a 30-40 inches long very hard brown stick which is cut into pieces suitable for dogs of any size. Thus you can buy small bully sticks of 4'', large beef pizzles of 30 inches and any length between, such as 5'', 6'', 7'', 9'' and 12''.

As bully sticks are 100% natural product, thickness, shape and color may slighty vary."

hope that helps!!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just to be sure I actually called Merrick. Turns out that not only are the bully sticks made out of bulls penis, so are the FLOSSIES!! let me go barf now :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 03:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817254


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 13 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817252





> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817245





> it looks like a shriveled up penis!! and the scent definitely doesn't help matters either [/B]


No they don't. That's gross, lol. It looks more like a bone. 

Merrick brand is a good, safe brand and they are actually "beef tendon" and not "pizzle" (lol) as far as I know. And they don't smell. 

The smelly ones--I find the smell apalling and don't buy them. Stay away from Red Barn brand--they are popular in the dept. stores like Petco and Petsmart and they smell like heck. If you go to the boutiques or privates stores you will find the best quality.
[/B][/QUOTE]

btw i meant that they can NOT be good for you lol.

and I think you are referring to flossies. flossies are made out of beef tendons. 

"Bully sticks, also known as beef pizzles, pizzle sticks, beef sticks, steer stix, are made from 100% bull penises. Bull penis is a single ingredient of bully sticks. Some suppliers and merchants say that they sell bully sticks made of "beef tendons" or "dried muscles" as that part of the anatomy is a tendon and muscle indeeed, and this may sound less repulsive for some people with psychological barrier thinking of feeding bull privates to their furbabies. 

In the beginning of manufacturing process the bull's penis that is usually 23-25 inches long, is removed and cleaned. It is hung vertically for the fluids contained to fully drain. Without these fluids bully sticks are odor free. At the next stage of processing bull penises are stretched, twisted or braided, dried and then may be smoked for flavor. The result is a 30-40 inches long very hard brown stick which is cut into pieces suitable for dogs of any size. Thus you can buy small bully sticks of 4'', large beef pizzles of 30 inches and any length between, such as 5'', 6'', 7'', 9'' and 12''.

As bully sticks are 100% natural product, thickness, shape and color may slighty vary."

hope that helps!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks--I did know all that info about bully sticks and how they are made, etc. I didn't know the Merrick brand was penis as well--I got fooled by the "tendon" reference. And I swear that someone here on the forum told me they were not penis. Anyway, all this talk about penises, LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Now, I've never looked closely at a bull penis, but I don't think bully sticks resemble them in appearance. I don't think ANYBODY would give their dog one if they did--unless they were a little off :HistericalSmiley: That's also why a lot of folks don't know they are penis--because they don't necessarily look like one. 

ok, i'm done discussing penis for the day :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah when i asked Merrick why they don't mention penis on their website, she said that people get turned off by that so they just refer to them as tendons. at least she was being honest with me! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Aug 13 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817268


> yeah when i asked Merrick why they don't mention penis on their website, she said that people get turned off by that so they just refer to them as tendons. at least she was being honest with me! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I knew there was something wrong with Flossies. So gross. I'm so glad I don't let Casanova have penis.


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906


> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Do our fur kids just chew on the bully sticks and I assume swallow little pieces that come off?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 14 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817466


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Do our fur kids just chew on the bully sticks and I assume swallow little pieces that come off?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Little pieces do come off when they are chewing them. Ollie is almost 3 yrs old and has never had a problem....


----------



## 9maltesemom11 (Jan 26, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 15 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818043


> QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 14 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817466





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Do our fur kids just chew on the bully sticks and I assume swallow little pieces that come off?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Little pieces do come off when they are chewing them. Ollie is almost 3 yrs old and has never had a problem....
[/B][/QUOTE]
BTW if I haven't said so before, Ollie is so cute! Thanks for the info :Cute Malt:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 17 2009, 12:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818662


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 15 2009, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818043





> QUOTE (9maltesemom11 @ Aug 14 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817466





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816906





> I have to add--my two are avid bully stick chewers and it keeps their teeth spotless. Ollie is 3 and not a hint of tartar on his teeth--the vet marvels at how perfect they are. YoYo came to us (rescue) with horrible tartar--after just a few months chewing on the bully sticks there is barely a trace left. Pretty amazing, really. Because of that I don't brush their teeth :brownbag:[/B]


Do our fur kids just chew on the bully sticks and I assume swallow little pieces that come off?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Little pieces do come off when they are chewing them. Ollie is almost 3 yrs old and has never had a problem....
[/B][/QUOTE]
BTW if I haven't said so before, Ollie is so cute! Thanks for the info :Cute Malt:
[/B][/QUOTE]

awww, thank you!! Likewise!!!!!!!!


----------

